# Quote Off!



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

this thread was inspired by a game my friends and i like to play sometimes where we have to name quotes back and forth from popular movies or movies we like, 
So all each response has to be is a quote with the movie title (if someone hasnt see the movie you are referring to), like like the word association thread please dont post back to back 

ill start _Hey, doll. Could you scare up another round for our table over here? And tell the cook this is low grade dogfood. I've had better food at the ballgame, you know? This steak still has marks from where the jockey was hitting it._ -Caddyshack


----------



## chemistry_geek (Sep 8, 2003)

_Darn! STUPIDITY!  It should hurt!_ - My Uncle Mike.  Said yesterday while driving in Miami, FL in rush hour traffic.


----------



## monktus (Sep 8, 2003)

_'We are all in the gutter but some of us are looking at the stars.' Oscar Wilde_


----------



## mr. k (Sep 8, 2003)

_In a song by Blackstar_


> Yo - yeah. Yo - yeah. Yo - yeah, yo yo - yeah.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 8, 2003)

"The difference between fiction and reality is that fiction is supposed to make sense." - Tom Clancy.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

_ Matrix  is everywhere.  It is all around us.  Even
 now  in  this  very  room.   You  can see it when you look out your
 window.  Or when you turn on your television.  You can feel it when
 you  go  to work.  When you go to Church.  When you pay your taxes.
 It  is  the  world that has been pulled over your eyes to blind you
 from the truth._ The Matrix


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

"What truth?"  "That you are a slave, Neo."  To continue NB's previous quotation


----------



## monktus (Sep 8, 2003)

_"Thanks for the ride, It sure beats walking,
You're really alright, Though you can't tell by looking" Kenickie _


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

_"Look at the stars look how they shine for you, and everything that you do"_ -Coldplay


----------



## mr. k (Sep 8, 2003)

_Soooooo, Sally can wait/
She knows its too late/
as we're walkin over/

My soul slides away/
But don't look back in anger/
I heard you say/
_
Oasis, Don't Look Back In Anger.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

good song
_Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it._ -Ferris Bueler


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 8, 2003)

_I've seen things you people wouldn't believe: attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in the rain... Time to die_ - Blade Runner


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

_Its too bad she won't live. But then again who does?_  -Blade Runner

watched it saturday


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

_And then one day you find,
Ten years have got behind you
No one told you where to run
You missed the starting gun_
- Pink Floyd, "Time"


----------



## Trip (Sep 8, 2003)

"I may not have gone where I intended to go, but I think I have ended up where I intended to be."  
-Douglas Adams


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

_Been dazed and confused for so long, its not true,
Wanted a woman, never bargained for you.
Take it easy baby, let them say what they will.
Will your tongue wag so much when I send you the bill?_ -Led Zeppelin


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 9, 2003)

I know I can
Be what I wanna be
If I work hard at it
I'll be where I wanna be

Be, B-Boys and girls, listen up
You can be anything in the world, in God we trust
An architect, doctor, maybe an actress
But nothing comes easy it takes much practice
Like, I met a woman who's becoming a star
She was very beautiful, leaving people in awe
Singing songs, Lina Horn, but the younger version
Hung with the wrong person
Gotta astrung when I heard when
Cocaine, sniffing up drugs, all in her nose
Coulda died, so young, now looks ugly and old
No fun cause now when she reaches for hugs people hold they breath
Cause she smells of corrosion and death
Watch the company you keep and the crowd you bring
Cause they came to do drugs and you came to sing
So if you gonna be the best, I'ma tell you how
Put your hand in the air and take the vow

Be, B-Boys and girls, listen again
This is for grown looking girls who's only ten
The ones who watch videos and do what they see
As cute as can be, up in the club with fake ID
Careful, 'fore you meet a man with HIV
You can host the TV like Oprah Winfrey
Whatever you decide, be careful, some men be
Rapists, so act your age, don't pretend to be
Older than you are, give yourself time to grow
You thinking he can give you wealth, but so
Young boys, you can use a lot of help, you know
You thinkin life's all about smokin weed and ice
You don't wanna be my age and can't read and write
Begging different women for a place to sleep at night
Smart boys turn to men and do whatever they wish
If you believe you can achieve, then say it like this

Be, be, 'fore we came to this country
We were kings and queens, never porch monkeys
It was empires in Africa called Kush
Timbuktu, where every race came to get books
To learn from black teachers who taught Greeks and Romans
Asian Arabs and gave them gold when
Gold was converted to money it all changed
Money then became empowerment for Europeans
The Persian military invaded
They heard about the gold, the teachings and everything sacred
Africa was almost robbed naked
Slavery was money, so they began making slave ships
Egypt was the place that Alexander the Great went
He was a'shocked at the mountains with black faces
Shot up they nose to impose what basically
Still goes on today, you see?
If the truth is told, the youth can grow
They learn to survive until they gain control
Nobody says you have to be gangstas, hoes
Read more learn more, change the globe
Ghetto children, do your thing
Hold your head up, little man, you're a king
Young Princess when you get your wedding ring
Your man is saying "She's my queen"

*I Can - NAS*

Old school Hip-Hop still has it!


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

A candle's only purpose is to die.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 9, 2003)

_When you were here before
 Couldn't look you in the eye
 You're just like an angel
 Your skin makes me cry
 You float like a feather
 In a beautiful world
 I wish I was special
 You're so f******g special

 But I'm a creep
 I'm a weirdo
 What the hell am I doing here?
 I don't belong here_   -Radiohead


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 9, 2003)

_Ehh - menthol!_ - Hudson Hawk


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2003)

_If you aim for nothing, you will hit it._
-I dunno who.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 10, 2003)

_What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
 What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
 Pussycat, Pussycat
 I've got flowers
 And lots of hours
 To spend with you.
 So go and powder your cute little pussycat nose!
_


----------

